

Why your WordPress site will Never be as fast as mine. - taylormetric
http://wpengine.com/2012/04/technology-roadmap-next-tachycache/

======
domeheid2
Nice April Fool's joke.

~~~
austingunter
WP Engine knew you were going to say that ;-)

